# Tip for cutting metal, thick or thin.



## Graham Orm (17 Jan 2013)

Use a Reciprocating saw with a decent steel cutting blade.
Maybe you already use one, for those who have never had the chance they are an excellent bit of kit. I use one regularly at work for ripping out kitchens. The image they have is as a demolition tool, however, if you're careful they can be accurate and are always quick. 

The cheapest mains version I found http://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb373rsp-1100w-reciprocating-saw-240v/80388

Or a mini cordless one http://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-dcs310s2-gb-mini-reciprocating-saw-10-8v/81367 Not sure what you'd be able to cut with a 10 volt cordless one though. Mine is a Makita mains powered.

I also use it for thick steel and thin (car bodywork type) steel. Just set your job up properly and it's much quicker and quieter than a grinder with no sparks. I've used one to cut a small RSJ before now.

What saw would you use for cutting floor boards before lifting them? A circular, then you catch a nail and the blade is wrecked. I lie the recip with a shortened blade almost flat, holding it carefully. I roll it so that the end of the blade starts to cut the board, it works it's way through quickly I then follow my line. If I hit a nail, it doesn't usually damage the blade, if it does, they are nowhere near as expensive as circular blades.


----------



## Hutzul (17 Jan 2013)

" I lie the recip with a shortened blade almost flat, holding it carefully. I roll it so that the end of the blade starts to cut the board, it works it's way through quickly I then follow my line. If I hit a nail, it doesn't usually damage the blade, if it does, they are nowhere near as expensive as circular blades"

I do the same but with a jigsaw, done it many times with no mishaps, just need patience.


----------



## petermillard (18 Jan 2013)

Grayorm":1gq236zg said:


> What saw would you use for cutting floor boards before lifting them..?


Multimaster - it's made for the job.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Jan 2013)

petermillard":2h914y6g said:


> Grayorm":2h914y6g said:
> 
> 
> > What saw would you use for cutting floor boards before lifting them..?
> ...



Give over! You'd be there all day! I have a Bosch multi tool which is pretty much the same. Whilst I use it for trimming the bottom of architraves when floor tiling, and other awkward bits, it would take for ever to cut through a floor board let alone make a long cut across several.


----------



## petermillard (18 Jan 2013)

If it's taking you longer than a few minutes to crosscut a ~6x1 board using a multitool, you really need to get some new blades


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Jan 2013)

For floorboards, I use a jigsaw blade broken and reshaped, about 1/8" deeper than the board - no danger of hitting anything. Zigzag around any nails, and replace the boards in the same place.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Jan 2013)

petermillard":1140e6l6 said:


> If it's taking you longer than a few minutes to crosscut a ~6x1 board using a multitool, you really need to get some new blades



Minutes yes, 10 seconds with a recip.!! :wink:


----------



## Heath Robinson (18 Jan 2013)

And when the recip blades are blunt, they make great marking knives/dovetail knives etc.


----------

